# Suspension upgrade vs. tune



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

rodney5 said:


> Has anyone upgraded their suspension and it made the car 'fun to drive' to where a tune wasn't needed?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


all comes down to what you like and feel and how it's used


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I've got a Diesel...and think it handles pretty **** good as it was built. Definitely will out handle almost anything built 20 or more years ago....and a lot that are newer than that


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It'll out handle almost every car in its class from 5 years ago. The diesel I mean. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

It all depends what your daily drive is. Is it curvy roads with lots of low speed corners? Or lots of multi-lane freeway?

Think about your daily drive, and you'll have your answer.


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks folks

-Danny5 that's the crossroad i am at, last year I did have those twisty routes. This made me want to address the possibility of more understeer(9.5in wide rear tires) with a rear sway bar. Now my travels have changed to a boring 10 mile round trip ride to work and a commute hear and there. It comes down to: add the suspension bits(eibachs,rear sway, possibly front tower brace) and increase my fun to drive factor or get a tune, because who doesn't like more power and a possible increase in city mileage numbers.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The trifecta tune will have you losing 10-15% fuel mileage. That's another thing to take into consideration. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, can't say that for sure. There are quite a few 1.4 owners that see an increase in mileage. You really have to be of the proper mindset to accomplish that.

I say go for the tune. Onramps and passing people never gets old. 

Did you know the biggest improvement in handling you can make to your car is to get good tires? Even a mini-van can corner at 1g with the right tires. I bet you've already improved handling quite a bit with your 19s.


----------

